# Date of Service for Professional Component



## Robbin109 (Oct 24, 2013)

Does anyone have a Medicare link that explains the requirment for Professional Component and date of service?

I found this, but I can't find the actual artical that it references.

_What date of service does the professional component (PC) claim use, the date of the test or the date of the interpretation?

CMS Response: CR 7631 entitled “Revised and Clarified Place of Service Coding Instructions” did not change any existing date of service reporting requirements. The date of service requirements are discussed in our Medicare Claims Processing Manual; Publication 100-04, Chapter 26, Section 10.4. The longstanding billing practice for reporting the date of service has remained unchanged._


----------



## Barb Winiecki (Dec 30, 2014)

I've spent a lot of time researching this as well.  It's not specifically in the manual and they rescinded transmittal 1873 which gave us an answer.  The best I could find is that Medicare has not put this answer in black and white and I'll attach an article below.  Our company uses the date of service that the test was performed.
http://ahsrcm.com/medical-billing-news/organizations-request-cms-rule-pctc-date-service/


----------



## ellzeycoding (Aug 3, 2017)

It's now in black and white!

TC = date of collection
26 = date specimen read

You can't bill globally if different dates. You must split the claim.

https://www.cahabagba.com/documents/2017/08/correct-dos-specific-services.pdf


----------

